# corvette brake calpers



## spoker (Nov 10, 2013)

how long are the arms on corvette brake calpers?thanks AJ


----------



## baronvoncatania (Nov 12, 2013)

*I have a jaguar*

Hi
I have a jaguar. They have the same brakes. What measurement do you need? Where should I measure from? I could do this tonight if you want.

jim c


----------



## Rusenberlin (Nov 12, 2013)

I try to find out the answer of you question and try to search your answer.
I think these links are help you 
http://www.duntovmotors.com/brakes.php
http://www.mamotorworks.com/corvette-brake-calipers-pads-rotors-drums-1-114.html
thanks


----------



## baronvoncatania (Nov 12, 2013)

*corvette BICYCLE*



Rusenberlin said:


> I try to find out the answer of you question and try to search your answer.
> I think these links are help you
> http://www.duntovmotors.com/brakes.php
> http://www.mamotorworks.com/corvette-brake-calipers-pads-rotors-drums-1-114.html
> thanks




I think he wants to know about a corvette bicycle brake.


----------

